# Hogue/Decal strips/ or other for your Glock?



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

I just came back from the range and my hands were unusually clammy and sweaty. I know grip helps with accuracy and wanted to know your opinions on hogue grips vs. decal grips either in sandpaper or rubber strips.

Probably more helpful if you have both so you can give me an opinion on both. With regards to the Hogue, does it make the already bulky grip bulkier and does it fit like a glove? (unless your O.J.)


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I have decal (deck tape) strips on both XDs. I went from full wrap on both, to just strips under the fingers (front strap). The sides and back-strap do not effect grip and control as much, and catch on clothing for CC.

Now it's just a 3/4" strip down the front.

Jeff


----------



## Steve (Jan 2, 2008)

3 xds, 3:smt098:smt098 hogue grips


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I like the Decal or A-grips grips on Glocks, though I don't really have problems that require them. The Hogue Handall seems awfully bulky on the Glocks, though I do like it on my little P3AT.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have the Hand-All on my P95 and it's the best thing I've done to it. Feels really solid and comfortable, though I could definitely see why it might not be a good thing on a Glock, especially a double-stack mag model. 

Rubber is not perfect, especially with a slip-on grip that can't have a tacky or sticky feel (cause you'd never get it on); if you mix copious quantities of finger or gun oils with sweat the grip will start slipping under your fingers. Also, a little gun oil in the wrong place will make the slip-on shift on the grip handle. I solved that second problem with a couple of strips of water-activated golf grip tape; that grip ain't moving, no how no way. A wipedown with a hand towel of both hands and grip will regain a solid non-slip grip when it gets sweaty; I'd recommend you keep an old or cheap hand towel in your gear bag for this purpose. 

Now, if you have a gun with screw-on grip panels like a 1911, those grips are tackier. They retain more of their grip when sweaty or even oily. I have a 1911-style Hogue wraparound on my paintball marker, and it has withstood all the punishment that game can throw at it and never become slippery no matter how much dirt, paint, sweat, etc. it has been plastered with. It can, however, feel kind of slimy at times; again, a wipedown with a towel fixes that.


----------

